# Anthony Leone - "Road to Bellator Gold" video



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Really excited to see him fight again, his strength and conditioning is at an all time high, his wrestling and BJJ is incredible and his boxing is improving daily under Giom Faugier. War Leones and PTT!


----------

